# Problem mit Geforce Experience



## Clerks89 (5. September 2014)

Habe heute meinen Rechner neu aufgesetzt (Windows und alle nötigen Treiber frisch installiert). Den Grafiktreiber von der NVIDIA Seite geladen und installiert, danach kam die Meldung das es eine Aktualisierung für Geforce Experience gibt. Diese dann installiert und wollte dann Dark Souls 2 und Garden Warfare damit optimieren. 

Doch immer wenn ich ein Spiel in der Liste nur anklicke oder optimieren will, schmiert mir das Programm mit vollgender Fehlermeldung ab: "Geforce Experience hat ein Fehler festgestellt und muss geschlossen werden". Jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegt oder was ich dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Abductee (5. September 2014)

Bitte deinstallier den Müll.
Das Programm ist für den Popo.


----------



## Ralle82 (5. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bitte deinstallier den Müll.
> Das Programm ist für den Popo.


 
Würde ich so unterschreiben... Da finde ich lieber selbst die für mich optimalen Einstellungen!!!


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. September 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Bitte deinstallier den Müll.
> Das Programm ist für den Popo.


So radikal würde ich das nicht sagen.
Hab es eine Zeit lang gerne genutzt.
Aber seit das letzte Treiberupdate meinen PC zerschossen hat und ich dementsprechend wieder mit altem Treiber unterwegs bin, kann ich es nicht mehr nutzen, da die Updates zsm hängen.


----------



## Clerks89 (5. September 2014)

Habe es bis jetzt auch immer gerne genutzt, ein Klick und es hat gepasst, wobei es mir so gut wie immer alles auf Anschlag vorsetzte. Nur bei Hitman - Absolution funktionierten die Experience Einstellungen mal nicht.
Aber dann sei es wie es ist, und ich werde es einfach deinstallieren, da ich ansonsten eh nichts davon brauche (Shadow Play etc.). Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Clerks89 (5. September 2014)

Eine Frage wäre mir dann noch eingefallen. 

Stellt Geforce Experience nur Einstellungen ein, die man manuell Ingame ändern kann? Oder nimmt es bei der Optimierung auch Einstellungen vor die man nur im Grafiktreiber einstellen kann?


----------



## Goyoma (5. September 2014)

Clerks89 schrieb:


> Eine Frage wäre mir dann noch eingefallen.
> 
> Stellt Geforce Experience nur Einstellungen ein, die man manuell Ingame ändern kann? Oder nimmt es bei der Optimierung auch Einstellungen vor die man nur im Grafiktreiber einstellen kann?



Ich glaube nur Einstellungen die du Ingame wieder beliebig umstellen kannst.

So ist es bei meiner Gtx 660 und Geforce E. jedenfalls.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. September 2014)

schmeis raus das ding, vollkommener müll


----------



## Goyoma (5. September 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> schmeis raus das ding, vollkommener müll



So kann man es auch ausdrücken


----------



## Clerks89 (5. September 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> schmeis raus das ding, vollkommener müll


 
Mittlerweile eh schon passiert. 

Mich hat es nur noch interessiert wo die Spiel Optimierung Ihre Einstellungen vornimmt. Und wenn das wirklich nur die Ingame Settings und nicht die Treiber Settings sind, dann brauch ich es wirklich nicht.


----------



## T-Drive (15. September 2014)

Danke für den Fred  ich spielte schon mit dem Gedanken das "Ding" mal auszuprobieren. Zeit und Enttäuschung erspart.


----------

